# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  ВВА-14 (1М), 1:72 - самоделка

## Марат

Выставляю проект создания модели ВВА-14 конструктора Бартини. После D.H.-2 он по плану следующий. Начал 28 фераля этого года, но был занят другими моделями. Спасибо коллегам, снабдили меня хорошим пластиком и теперь не придёться мучиться с клавиатурами и дисками :Smile:

----------


## Марат

Собрал каркас

----------


## Марат

Сегодня начинаю обшивать с нижних поверхностей между фюзеляжем и поплавками...

----------


## Д.Срибный

О, вот это интересно. Посмотрим )))
А из какого источника этот чертеж?

----------


## Марат

"Авиация и Время" №5 2005 года.

----------


## Марат

Клеим вторую полосу...

----------


## Марат

Начал обклеивать нижнюю часть фюзеляжа и кончился клей. Думал, что остался запас, но увы... Завтра куплю с запасом.

----------


## Марат

Всё, баночка сухая. На сегодня закончил... Жаль. Так всегда, есть желание, но нет возможности :Smile:

----------


## rotfront

Марат, смотри. Давно хотел показать. Это один из моих коришей. Прям как два брата  :Smile:

----------


## Марат

Ну, может двоюродный? :Smile:

----------


## Kasatka

Марат, как всегда грандиозно =) буду внимательно следить =)

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, Сергей.

----------


## Марат

Темпы строительства по ВВА-14 пока невысокие. Закончил в черновом варианте половину низа фюзеляжа...

----------


## Марат

Черновой вариант фюзеляжа закончен. Теперь шпаклевать, обрабатывать, грунтовать и исправлять косяки...

----------


## Марат

Обработал, загрунтовал, выявил много косяков и зашпаклевал. Теперь жду...

----------


## Марат

В основном, выравнивание фюзеляжа закончено. Теперь ниши шасси.

----------


## Камчадал

> В основном, выравнивание фюзеляжа закончено. Теперь ниши шасси.


Как вариант - можно пойти по судомодельному пути и заполнить пенопластом или строительной пеной пространство между шпангоутами. Потом острым лезвием срезать излишки, придать форму и зашпаклевать. Мороки может и не меньше, но получится ровнее и полноту кессонов будет легче передать.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Как вариант - можно пойти по судомодельному пути и заполнить пенопластом или строительной пеной пространство между шпангоутами.


Как бы пеной не разорвало все...

----------


## Kasatka

это ж так можно практически любую модель собрать!

----------


## Марат

Спасибо за советы и внимание. Но я по своему сделаю, не хуже чем с пеной. Сколько уже так сделал :Smile:

----------


## Mirage

> это ж так можно практически любую модель собрать!


Что уважаемый Марат постоянно и доказывает :)

С удовольствием слежу за работами. Спасибо за комментарии с описанием технологий!

----------


## Марат

Mirage, спасибо. Я лишь прошу извинить за примитивность технологий :Frown:

----------


## Mirage

> Mirage, спасибо. Я лишь прошу извинить за примитивность технологий


Я думаю, за это не извиняться, а этим гордиться надо!

----------


## Марат

Спасибо.
Сегодня не модельный день... С компом проблемы (вроде решены), фотошоп неполноценный, погода дождливая, вот руки и не берутся за инструменты... Но всё же, немного работнул: обшил модель сверху, пока только слева. Потренируюсь на левой и закончу правую сторону.

----------


## rotfront

> Я лишь прошу извинить за примитивность технологий


Марат, а что говорил Albert Einstein? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Марат

Напомни...

----------


## rotfront

> Напомни...


Всё гениальное - просто...

----------


## Марат

забыл, блин))))

----------


## Марат

Геометрия корпуса сложная, поэтому не торопясь  пытаюсь  вывести контуры левого носка центроплан и гондолы поплавка.

----------


## Марат

Пытаюсь сделать на черновую левый "клык".

----------


## Марат

Обводы клыка и носка центроплана обшиты 1 мм. пластиком и обильно замазаны шпаклёкой. Чище и тоньше зашпаклевпть этой шпаклёвкой не удаётся. Пусть, блин, сохнет...
Начинаем обшивать правую сторону...

----------


## Марат

Т.к. я уже не вижу косяков из-за зрения, то буду часто страховаться грунтовкой...
Косяки сразу видны :Smile:

----------


## Kasatka

а грунтовочка как раз для этого и нужна, чтобы косячки выявлять =)

----------


## Марат

Продолжаем точить левую сторону... Делаем каркас хвостовой части поплавковой балки.

----------


## Марат

Черновой вариант левой части закончен.

----------


## Марат

Продолжаем дальше...

----------


## Александр II

Марат, приветствую! Отличная работа!
Мои 5 копеек, может какие кадры будут полезны.

----------


## Александр II

И ещё, на форум не проходят, через радикал закинул

----------


## Александр II



----------


## Александр II

+ парочка "вкусных" ракурсов

----------


## CINN

Действительно, в таком разрешении таких ракурсов ни разу не видел.
Спасибо!

----------


## Mirage

Этот экземпляр именно в таком виде стоит в Монино. Если заносит в Москву - 40 минут на маршрутке и можно разглядывать, щупать и фотографировать.

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, Александр. Таких ракурсов у меня не было. Огромная помощь.

----------


## Александр II

Рад, что смог внести маленький вклад в постройку модели.
Осталось ещё одно фото, секретная разработка  :Cool:

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, Александр.
Центроплан, в целом, готов. Теперь надо довести его до ума...

----------


## Марат

После вынужденного перерыва - продолжаем строительство модели... 
Ещё раз подогнал геометрию, сделал основу ниш шасси и зачатки плоскостей.

----------


## Марат

Приступаю к изготовлению плоскостей. Это чистые эксперименты, поэтому делаю только правую плоскость, на случай провала явки и дальнейшей переделки   :Smile: 
Никаких спиц  и т.п.  я решил не применять. Делаю кессонную кнструкцию, которую креплю на две иглы к фюзеляжу.

----------


## Марат

Я долго думал, как обойтись без жёстких штырей-лонжеронов, т.к. под рукой таковых не было. 
 Вот схема элементов крыла и прочностные испытания. На фюзеляже имеется прямоугольный выступ, просто приклееный, в нём два отверстия для игл кессона крыла. Крыло незначительно работает на изгиб в районе консоли при нагрузке, но не меняет прямолинейность при нормальном положении крыла.

----------


## Марат

Установлено два элемента плоскости: кессон и носок. Теперь на очереди задняя часть

----------


## Марат

Установлен третий элемент плоскости - задняя часть. Теперь законцовка и механизация крыла. Но прежде, я доведу левое крыло до кондиции правого.

----------


## Марат

Левая плоскость смонтирована и ждёт обработки и доводки профиля. Сегодня постараюсь закончить. Завтра на очереди законцовки, механизация крыла и стабилизаторы.

----------


## Kasatka

Марат, хорошая идея с крылом!
Интересно какой вес будет у модели с учетом такого количества шпаклевки =)

----------


## An-Z

Впечатляющая работа, но на мой взгляд передние и задние части "поплавков катамарана" разные по форме - так и должно быть? Пересмотрел другие фото - при виде в плане вроде бы всё ровно, а вот с разных ракурсов ощущается несимметрия некая...

----------


## Марат

Сергей, шпаклёвки практически нет, только в местах стыка деталей. Только грунтовка в основном. Пластик разный по цвету, может поэтому такое восприятие.

----------


## Марат

An-Z, спасибо. Передние и задние части балок, мало того что сложные по форме, но ещё стоят под углами относительно оси симметрии. Мне трудно представить ракурс, при котором они должны быть похожи друг на друга. Они делались по одним и тем же шаблонам.

----------


## Марат

Работа продолжается...

----------


## Марат

Думал взять элероны одним наскоком... Ан нет. Не так всё просто. За ночь выточил только правый элерон.

----------


## MAX

По поводу крыла.
Марат, если я не ошибаюсь, то крыло на ВВА было от Як-40. Для пущей достоверности, может на него посмотреть. Меня смущает навеска элеронов.

----------


## Марат

Я брал за основу это

----------


## MAX

Элероны как подвешены?
А у тебя нет пропилов на элеронах.

----------


## Марат

Как нет? Аж восемь "пропилов" на каждом сверху и снизу

----------


## MAX

Это пропилы? И почему восемь? Выглядят как расшивка. 
На крыле Як-40 по два кронштейна навески элеронов. На фото, кстати видно их, как тонкие "пропилы".
Впрочем, ничего не навязываю.  Просто уточнил.

----------


## Марат

Я работаю по чертежу и фото. Про крыло от Як-40 - не знаю такой информации. На чертеже 8 "пропилов", на фото их тоже видно, просто мне пришлось уменьшить фото

----------


## KAJUK

> An-Z, спасибо. Передние и задние части балок, мало того что сложные по форме, но ещё стоят под углами относительно оси симметрии. Мне трудно представить ракурс, при котором они должны быть похожи друг на друга. Они делались по одним и тем же шаблонам.


Марат! Глянь внимательно на концы поплавков сбоку:
На левом закругление сверху больше и длиньше,чем на правом...
А.К.

----------


## Марат

Обязательно исправлю, спасибо.
Хотел ночью начать Фоккер, но увлёкся ВВА-14... Доделал элероны, закончил стабилизаторы, приступил к поплавкам.

----------


## Owl

Марат, в чём дело? Где продолжение?  :Smile:

----------


## Марат

:Smile: Домучиваю поплавки и скоро выложу фото.

----------


## Марат

Сегодня, после торжественных мероприятий в бригаде, начну красить Грача и займусь килями для ВВА-14. 
А пока, вот такой "Мистель".

----------


## An-Z

Смотрится внушительно!

----------


## Уокер

Марат а где ветку по постройке Грача увидеть можно? Очень любопытно.

----------


## AndyK

> Марат а где ветку по постройке Грача увидеть можно? Очень любопытно.


Да,да, очень интересно увидеть процесс строительства машины!

----------


## Baiji

На каропке:
http://karopka.ru/forum/forum189/topic10345/

----------


## Уокер

Супер запил! А информацию по Грачу где брали, Марат?

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, Муса.
Информацию скидывали коллеги. Очень её мало, к сожалению.

----------


## Марат

Не удалось пока продолжить работу с ВВА. Через два дня закончу ЦАГИ А-4 и займусь аппаратом Бартини.

----------


## Owl

Марат, я с Вас удивляюсь.. Что не выход, то сюрпризы..  :Biggrin: 
Где можно ознакомится с процессом постройки А-4?

----------


## Baiji

Вот тут. Очень рекомендую.
http://fanmodel.tforums.org/viewtopi...4&t=342&p=5874

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, коллеги.

----------


## Уокер

Вот это да... Марат действительно что не выход, сюрприз! Браво!

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, Муса. На самом деле модель не сложная, ещё бы инфы побольше... А так, игрушка получается.

----------


## Марат

Пока нет материала для большой модели, дорабатываю остатки пластика, чтобы не простаивать.

----------


## Марат

Larson D-1 почти готов

----------


## Марат

Как я и планировал, маленькие проекты разогрели меня и пришло время ВВА-14, Ка-22 и других отложенных работ. 
Работаем с поплавками. Процесс не быстрый, но мы его победим

----------


## Марат

Тяжко мне даются поплавки, но дело всё же продвигается.

----------


## Марат

Пока я ленюсь продолжать строительство этой модели, энтузиасты авиации затеяли реальное дело Aviarestorer.ru | Реставрация амфибии Бартини: готовим площадку

----------


## rotfront

> Пока я ленюсь продолжать строительство этой модели, энтузиасты авиации затеяли реальное дело Aviarestorer.ru | Реставрация амфибии Бартини: готовим площадку


А до какого уровня будет реставрация? Неужели ещё взлетит?

----------


## Baiji

> А до какого уровня будет реставрация? Неужели ещё взлетит?


Камикадзе придеться искать ;))) Кто на нем, теперь полетит?

----------


## rotfront

> Камикадзе придеться искать ;))) Кто на нем, теперь полетит?


А кто его знает?... А вдруг?...

----------

